# Camping Athens, Greece



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

For those planning a trip to Athens this site is ideal for visiting all the cities attractions. The bus stop is close to the site entrance. It is also very convenient for Piraeus Port, 4 miles.

Camping Athens 

GPS co-ords N38.008590 E23.671996

Large garden type site with the entrance off an 8 lane dual carriageway. There is some road noise during the day but is reasonably quiet at night.

Only a very small part of the site was in use, there were six units during our short (19/20 March) visit.

The English speaking staff were very helpful.

COST.

Camper, two persons and electricity.

Up to 31/03/2010 €28 per night

After 31/03/2010 €29 per night.
There are no discounts available, they do except the plastic though.

This includes wifi with the best signal close to the office.

SITE FACILITIES.

Toilets very good, showers adequate, all very clean. Could be stretched in high season.

Shop and restaurant open in the high season.

There are no washing machines available.

LOCAL AMENITIES.
There are two supermarkets and an ATM within walking distance of the site.

ATM. 
Turn left out of gate, Eurobank ATM on left in 10 minutes

Small supermarket, turn left out of gate s/m on left 5 minute walk.

Large AB Supermarket, turn right out of gate s/m on right, 15 minute walk. 

LPG.
LPG is available within 2 miles
GPS co-ords N37.99304 E23.69742

The BP filling station looks like a scrap yard. As you enter the site the LPG pump is directly in front of you. We paid €0.69 per litre.

While we were waiting our turn they refilled a large camping gas bottle and a local 13 kg bottle. They had a set of adapters that would fit most bottles including calor gas bottles.

OBSERVATIONS.
When you drive out of the site you must turn right, within 200 metres there is a set of traffic lights where you can do a u turn.

We have been in Greece now for five days and I've noticed that many filling stations do not now except credit cards.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the update Don, nice to know there is LPG just up the road;

Its in the Campsite database.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2123

Be great if you could add that info as a review 

Pete


----------



## mogzauri (Mar 24, 2010)

We are trying to make the reservation t this camping and so far we have no success to reach anybody. Phone number comes up as not valid, forms submitted through their website are not answered, emails never get answered. I even faxed them but nobody replied. It's been about 10 days probably that we are trying to reach them. Anybody knows how to reach them?


----------

